# Wtb iPad 2nd or 3rd Generation



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

*Wtb iPad 2nd or 3rd Generation*


View Advert


Found an old b&o dock I might use as a bedside alarm clock but need to find an old iPad that's compatible. It's says on the spec 2nd or third gen so still with the 30pin connector. If anyone has one please drop me a pm

Happy new years all




*Advertiser*

Thomasr



*Date*

01/01/20



*Price or Trade Value*

£100.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

